# Lets see pics of your home away from home



## bigbarr

Thanks Mont for the addition to the board,,, Heres mine, 2006 Hitchhiker, we really enjoy it, we keep it down in Rockport usually from May thru Nov., The monthly rent comes up to 8.00 bucks a day,,, Its been pretty cool cause we can run down there anytime we want and have a nice place to stay ...


----------



## bassmaster2004

Here is mine, I use it while I'm on the road working pipelines. It's really light and great quality.


----------



## Hunter11

2007 36' triple slide.


----------



## Arlon

Sold this last year:









And replaced it with this:


















Gives me a little more mobility for my photographic hobbies.

This works fine for me but wife balked and now we just got a used Casita for summer/park (climate control/nice roads) use..


----------



## Oceola

Gotta love those Casitas...Here's mine, a 2009 17' Spirit Deluxe...On the road, At the hunt camp outside Livingston Tx, and at the Sugar Mill Ruins travel park in New Smyrna Beach, Fl this past May...Oh and my first two trailers over the years.


----------



## texas two guns

1) Deer Lease camper
2) Deer Lease camper w/ brother-in-laws bumper pull
3) Still go old school sometimes
4) How I roll now.


----------



## Rob The Rude

We do it old school. :doowapsta


----------



## Nwilkins

Dream home away from home


----------



## Law Dog

Looks like a great neiborhood Nwilkins...Any more lots for Sale???


----------



## FISH BAIT

Not the best pic, but here is ours.


----------



## williamcr

About the only photo I have of it
35' sabre

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stroop

My 2011 Outback "fishing camp".








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arlon

Have the bunk bed model Casita too..


----------



## BigBay420

*My 28 Bumper Pull*

Love this thing light weight and easy to tow.


----------



## baytownboy

This was mine on Lake Sam Rayburn. Not on wheels, but on blocks.


----------



## pitchindad

*Had her since 06*

Just like home


----------



## Don Smith

My little rolling apartment


----------



## waterspout

even had pet bats in it. :doowapsta


----------



## goldwingtiny

*Here's Our's*

Here's Our's


----------



## tbendbound

Toledo Bend









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ahintx

We run this thing all around the state. The family really enjoies it.


----------



## MikeS2942

This is how we roll in out hide out.


----------



## Savin yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisslbritches

*Starcraft Hybrid*

I prefer sleeping under the stars, in a tent or hammock. Momma has a bad back so we compromised.

Just a few:


----------



## gregtx




----------



## wisslbritches

Some folks asked where the shots of our Pikey Caravan were taken:

Magnolia Ridge, a CoE campground on Steinhagen Lake
Martin Dies State Park on Steinhagen Lake
Tyler State Park
Part of my camp kitchen at Tyler SP
Stephen F. Austin State Park
Stephen F. Austin State Park
Our 'other' house

I got plenty more.....

Lake Catherine State Park, Arkansas
Davey Crockett National Forest


----------



## Scout177

*Our New House*

We sold our house in Jamaica Beach and now live full time in the pictured 2013 39' Sanibel fifth wheel. Traveling and working we are now in Poydras, LA working claims from hurricane Isaac.


----------



## tha bum

Up on the hill at Wolf Creek.


----------



## jwomack

Our Montana in Montana (West Yellowstone)


----------



## doctorliver

*home away from home*

Home away from home. just found realized this forum was here!!!


----------



## mikeloveslife

*home sweet home away from home*

tent, casita


----------



## wisslbritches

*My Home Away From Home Last Weekend at BSA Camp Strake*

Out there teaching a Leave No Trace Outdoor Ethics teaching course to local Scout leaders.


----------



## histprof

Palace with wheels. Gotta love camping. Here is mine on the day we brought it home. It spent its first life with FEMA. Now, it specializes in road trips and fishing.


----------



## mas360

Wow, I have never seen a FEMA trailer that nice.


----------



## histprof

From what I learned from the dealer, the FEMA trailers came in two waves. The first wave consisted of existing retail RV trailers that were purchased from dealers. FEMA sent a spec list to the dealers and bought any trailers that matched, less any significant luxuries (TV). The second wave were the really simple "white" trailers built super fast to FEMA spec. Those are the ones without the tanks that have to be plumbed on site. Those first wave retail spec trailers were a big time good deal, when they went on the market.

Mine is a 2006 Outback 29BHS. It has ducted ac and heated tanks. It was in really good shape. The dealer replaced both mattresses and cleaned it. It had hardly been used otherwise... the manufacturer's blue shipping tape was still on the appliances. Amazing. The loan officer at the credit union just laughed when she finished the papers. I bought it for about 60% of its appraised value.


----------



## mas360

Congratulations, that is a great deal. 

I have a 2005 Outback 25RSS. It was a very nice trailer until the front cap began to delaminate. I searched on line and found several other Outback owners having same problem. I store mine outside, but many other owners store theirs with roof over the top and still have the same issue. I feel depressed everytime I look at the front cap. . 
The only comforting part is the delamination did not mean leaking. So far it is only cosmetic.


----------



## histprof

We have the same delamination issue. Apparently, Keystone used a glue that didn't react well to the heat of the sun, or something. The seal is fine, there is just a bubble visible on the front. I am employing the 'just never think about it' method of repair.


----------



## mas360

Do you find the trailer too low to ground with insufficient clearance? 
That was the problem with mine. It was not easy to dump the tanks. I finally flipped the axles and installed the EZ-flex suspension system, which had grease fittings for me to lube it annually. The original suspension system was flimsy. Sleeves were made of plastic whereas the EZ-flex has brass sleeves and allows you to lube them. I barely had 1500 miles on mine when I replaced it and the OEM plastic sleeves were already worn out. 

Flipping the axle and installed the EZ-flex raised it by 3.5" and it sure made differences. It is also more stable to tow then before.


----------



## histprof

I have not had any stability issues when towing, but I tend to take it slow and easy. I am due for a good inspection so I will have the shop look at the sleeves. My only towing issue is the 8 MPG that I get behind the burb. Lord knows we need a diesel burb. 

When I dump my full tanks, it takes about 10 minutes. How does that compare? This my first RV so I have no frame of reference.


----------



## mas360

It was not the issue with time, but the issue with the height of some dump station inlet. My trailer was so low that I had problem with dumping the tanks and often times it was not fully emptied. 
I towed mine with a Dodge 1500, 8 cyl. After two camping trips, total of less than 700 miles, the transmission blew. I had barely 48K miles on the truck and I already replaced the OEM transmission fluid with synthetic fluid at 40K. That cost me 2K for a rebuilt. 
On freeway without towing, the Dodge made 17mpg. With the trailer on its tail, mileage dropped to 7 mpg and max speed on level road was 60 mph. On the trip to West Texas, I barely made 40 mph with it going up hill. 

I sold the Dodge and got a Ford F250 with 7.3L engine. This was the best of Ford diesels...before the problem child 6.0 came on the scene. The first thing I did with the Ford was installing an additional after market transmission cooler. I learned an expensive lesson with the Dodge. Even though the F250 is rated for 10K lbs trailer and mine is barely 7,000 fully loaded, I consider the $150 cost for the cooler as a cheap insurance policy. The F250 makes 18 mpg on freeway without towing. With the trailer on its tail, it makes 12 mpg. The nice thing is on level road, I barely use 1/3 of the gas pedal to make it to 60 mph. On the hills in West Texas it does not labor like the Dodge and able to keep 60 mph without any hiccup. 

My son towed my trailer with his Tundra once and it made 8 mpg versus 17 mpg without towing. 

When I tow camper, I keep it at 60 mph, which is the maximum limit for trailer tires rating. That is also the optimum speed for fuel efficiency. Higher than 60 mph drops fuel mileage drastically.


----------



## histprof

mas, Thanks for the comparatives. I am able to dump clear so far. As for towing, I am trapped by the big family problem: six people. It is the burb or a one ton van. I keep it to 60 when towing. Our truck is an 03, half ton. We get 20 highway and 8 towing. I have done the hill country a couple of times without problems. I keep thinking about fixing up a 99 3/4 ton with the 7.4 or building a duraburb. There is a co in Florida that does nice diesel burb builds, but I'm having trouble finding the $30k cash on my teaching salary.


----------



## mas360

I have seen the Ford Expedition with 7.3 diesel engine in it. The 7.3 is already discontinued, so, used vehicle is the only way to go. I've seen 7.3 with 300K miles on the clock and bought an used F250 with 120K on the clock for a song. You ought to check out that avenue with the Expedition. You may have to rebuild transmission, turbo, suspension and few cosmetics..etc..but I am sure it would be a lot less than 30K. 
In the long run, when it comes to towing diesel is the way to go. I would go back to gasser only if I sell the camper.


----------



## mas360

mas360 said:


> I have seen the Ford Expedition with 7.3 diesel engine in it. The 7.3 is already discontinued, so, used vehicle is the only way to go. I've seen 7.3 with 300K miles on the clock and bought an used F250 with 120K on the clock for a song. You ought to check out that avenue with the Expedition. You may have to rebuild transmission, turbo, suspension and few cosmetics..etc..but I am sure it would be a lot less than 30K.
> In the long run, when it comes to towing diesel is the way to go. I would go back to gasser only if I sell the camper.


I meant to say Excursion, not Expedition. Sorry about that.


----------



## histprof

No worries. I looked long and hard at the Excursion, but discarded that idea based on the payload rating. My half ton suburban has 2000 lbs of payload, but according to the published specs, the excursion only has 1600. With a tank of fuel, 700 lbs of tongue weight, family, misc stuff, I can sneak under in the burb, but would clearly be over in the excursion. The excursion is an awesome people hauler, but is short on payload. I suspect that Ford, like many of us, had issues with excess weight on that vehicle. Chevy added a thousand lbs of weight to the burb between 99 and 00. With no change in payload rating, that comes right off the carrying capacity. I need to grab an old tow vehicle and keep it going, because I don't the manufacturers will be making any more vehicles for a micro market segment like me.


----------



## kmarv

*Mines a 4x4*

Need to sell it to accomodate a growing family. After I got this I swore I'd never go back to a bumper pull. It has been all over the country, has queen bed, sink, stove, heat, A/C, shower...man I'm gonna miss it!


----------



## Ol School

My Canned Ham.


----------



## Ranger R

Picture taken in December 2012, while I was parked on along the shoreline of Lake Travis-Arkansas Bend. 
2000 Coachman, Class C, 32 foot Santara Motorhome.


----------



## sweenyite

*my rig in front of the house.*









2006 F-350 FX4 Lariat, 2008 Starwood 33' bunkhouse.


----------



## mas360

Is that the sidewalk your rig is sitting on?


----------



## sweenyite

mas360 said:


> Is that the sidewalk your rig is sitting on?


 No, I dropped a load of limestone there where I park my rv in front of the house. It stays there all the time. I have a 30amp plug in the front yard.


----------



## Pilot281

Not the best pic....but....


----------



## yellowskeeter

This was mine and just sold it as with all kids activities it got used less and less. Will get in to another one of these days!!


----------



## dbarham

Here


----------



## mas360

sweenyite said:


> No, I dropped a load of limestone there where I park my rv in front of the house. It stays there all the time. I have a 30amp plug in the front yard.


That's nice. You don't have neighborhood Taliban....:cop:

If I park mine in front of my house more than two nights, I'd get a love note from the neighborhood Taliban reminding me of restrictions this that and the other.


----------



## bigfishtx

This is our summer condo, 43' 1- 1/2 baths, I queen bed & three doubles!


----------



## FishBone

Picked this up Saturday. Can't wait to go this weekend.


----------



## K Man

Great looking Fifth wheel. What brand is it?


----------



## Wedge

*Here is mine*

In New Mexico at that time. Sure wanting to upgrade to a fifth wheel....


----------



## FishBone

K Man it's a Forest River Sierra 356RL.


----------



## Slip

Picking up tomorrow evening. My first Motorhome. We'll see how it goes from here. 1998 32 foot Four Winds with one slideout.


----------



## HEMI

here is ours


----------



## Hotrod

04 30ft ClassC with slide, I pull a 24ft trailer loaded down with 3 Sidexsides. Its a long train when all hooked up. You have to plan your gas stops and pull ins


----------



## StinkBait

Wife and I sold our 24'er in May and picked this 35'er up 2 weeks ago. Going on a little shake down trip this weekend to make sure everything is good to go. Disregard the squatting truck, hitch problems are slowly getting resolved


----------



## wisslbritches

Nice rig SB. Ya got the Lacrosse! Congrats. 

Where are y'all headed for the maiden voyage? I ask because Stephen F Austin State Park is a good destination for Katy-ites. Pull thru sites, full hook ups and close to home (and Camping World) in case you need something.

I've been meaning to PM and let you know I stumbled on more storage facilities near us on French Rd near Kieth Harrow East of Barker Cypress. I have not called but I have ph. #'s if you need them.


----------



## StinkBait

Thank you sir. We are headed to SFA for one night. We were going to try and go to Yogi but they have a 2 night min and we can't camp Fri. night. 

I am keeping it at a surface lot in Katy now but I am on a waiting list for a covered place close to the house.


----------



## fishmaster09

From our trip to SPI


----------



## FLATSDADDY

*Our tent*

This is our family's 13 x 27 Alaknak Tent.

Really roomy, dry, and comfy for the entire family, the dog, and a few nepheus, and nieces.


----------



## wisslbritches

Nice rig there FLATSDADDY. I see it has the zippered roof panel. I'd love to spend a few nights in the mountains in the winter in one with a wood burning stove going.


----------



## Hunter11

I upgraded trucks since my first pic so we can start the search for our retirement full time unit.


----------



## wisslbritches

That's how we did it. Put the wagon in front of the horse. Got the truck a few months agos and hope to be placing an order for a new Open Range 5th wheel real soon.


----------



## RACER

*up grade?*



Hunter11 said:


> I upgraded trucks since my first pic so we can start the search for our retirement full time unit.


from a dodge to a chevy??? upgrade??? you are going to miss that dodge.. congrats on the new rig


----------



## Hunter11

I knew that was coming from someone....... At the time I was ready to go to a dually the Dodges CTD were having emissions issues and I did not want to take that chance. I felt they were all about equal pulling wise and went with the best deal and the one I liked. Only time will tell.


----------



## showtimesharkhunting

we travel with our horse trailer with living quarters


----------



## wisslbritches

*Open Range Fifth Wheel*

Well, we've upgraded to the Fifth Wheel. So long 24' hybrid camper. Hello 39' tenement on wheels! This will be our retirement home I guess. Pics are from the maiden voyage to Stephen F. Austin State Park. We can not wait to get on the road.....


----------



## Dead Wait

*Our new trailer*

It's a 2009 but, new to us. 35' Keystone.


----------



## wisslbritches

Nice! Well worth the toils to get it down here.


----------



## fishfeeder

New to us '03 Arctic Fox 29.5'. Really well taken care of. Waiting on a new mattress to take the maiden voyage.


----------



## sea hunt 202

oh man I love that one on the rock, you never have to put your fishing equip away.


----------



## StinkBait

wisslbritches said:


> Well, we've upgraded to the Fifth Wheel. So long 24' hybrid camper. Hello 39' tenement on wheels! This will be our retirement home I guess. Pics are from the maiden voyage to Stephen F. Austin State Park. We can not wait to get on the road.....


Very nice truck and trailer! How did the shakedown trip go? Hopefully only minor problems.


----------



## wisslbritches

Thanks SB. We picked her up on a Friday (6 hours at the dealer), stayed the weekend at SFA State Park and got it back to the storage unit Sunday without any dent or dings and we are still married! It was the weekend we got all that rain in Harris County so it was trial by fire to a degree. We have a few minor issues for the dealer to take care of but we expected that with a unit this big. Mostly cosmetic. Other than that we are Happy Campers! 

We a have a few extended trips planned before the end of the year that we're really looking forward to.

BTW....we ended up at a storage lot on HWY 290 near Meuschke. It's the closest covered spot we could find that was competitively priced. Tight fit!


----------



## HEMI

2007 American Eagle


----------



## Slip

^^^^^ That is NICE!


----------



## wisslbritches

Shoooo-weee! Nice rig. "Rock Star" nice. Those slide outs are huge!


----------



## GaTesLgD

All I can say is wow with everyone's home away from home. Here's my Mini rock, less than 2 months old. Our first travel trailer, 2014 Rockwood Mini lite. Also just got these


----------



## wisslbritches

Nice Rockwood...and rack system for the new yaks. I see some great adventures in the future!


----------



## GaTesLgD

wisslbritches said:


> Nice Rockwood...and rack system for the new yaks. I see some great adventures in the future!


Thank you, I am 30ish and ready to live life, like I did when I was a kid. Only now I will stay dryer when I sleep and I am off the bank lol


----------



## troutslayer

Heres a pic of mine in New Bransfels last yr


----------



## dougnugent1

*2013 XLR Hyperlite*

This is our first travel trailer and we are having a great time with it. We enjoy the beach and lake as well as trying state parks.


----------



## wisslbritches

Those Hyperlites are nice units. Happy Trails!


----------



## HEMI

*45' American Eagle*

here is ours















[/ATTACH]


----------



## bvpurvis




----------



## JimG

Just got it a couple of weeks ago! '14 Coachmen Freelander 19CB...


----------



## wisslbritches

Nice caravan. Enjoy the open road!


----------



## bigfishtx

*Our Second home*

43' Mobile Suite Altlanta


----------



## K Man

Man that's pretty nice. I spent the last 5 nights in mine and I'm glad to be back at home. Happy camping!


----------

